# s13 vs s14



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

what is different about these 2 generations of the 240, aside from the appearance? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

The s14 model had the same specs with just slightly more power. Also when they changed the body style it got heavier than the previous years. They also discontinued the convertible for the newer years. Other than that their is no difference. Edmunds.com has a full write up on the new 240's when the body style changed.


----------

